# Love/Hate and Sprayers



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a love/hate relationship with my sprayers. Today I love them. I ran my 440 and 540 head to head. I especially love my 540. There are good spray days and bad spray days...special thanks to my buddy GMack for our ongoing spray strategy sessions. Here are my beloved machines, and this is proof NEPS, I do spray sometimes:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What are those little things????? Are you sure you spray? You need to dump those stock guns too! They look pretty clean! Heres my 795 ... I like Graco's ..I have a 740ix that I really like, a 550i low boy for a back up and the capspray ...Looking to sell them all cheap is any boston guys are looking!!!!!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Why are you selling? Any truth to the rumor that you will become NE Pressure Washing Service?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> What are those little things????? Are you sure you spray? You need to dump those stock guns too! They look pretty clean! Heres my 795 ... I like Graco's ..I have a 740ix that I really like, a 550i low boy for a back up and the capspray ...Looking to sell them all cheap is any boston guys are looking!!!!!!


Damn NEPS, need a microscope to see the thing. Whats up with you camera? Enlarge that so I can pick it apart.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Why are you selling? Any truth to the rumor that you will become NE Pressure Washing Service?


I'm making myself get rid of my old machines to make room for a new Speedflo 6900 and a Graco FP395 .....Been watching too much Cailliou ..yard sale episode.


and yes to the NEPWS


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> Damn NEPS, need a microscope to see the thing. Whats up with you camera? Enlarge that so I can pick it apart.


Camera phone ... nothing to pick apart there ....go tuck your little 190 away for the night fatboy


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm making myself get rid of my old machines to make room for a new Speedflo 6900 and a Graco FP395 .....Been watching too much Cailliou ..yard sale episode.
> 
> 
> and yes to the NEPWS


My son is into Caillou now too. That little brat is annoying!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> My son is into Caillou now too. That little brat is annoying!


I hate him ...my son loves it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

btw have you checked out the choo choo soul video I posted on the youtube thread? thats one that I am encouraging my son to watch...diddle diddle


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey NEPS, what kind of reel is that? I was thinking of something like that. How many feet of line?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

VP,

I have both of those. I use the 440i alot more because my partner tends to have the 540. I should make him bring that thing to work. I tend to spray more than he does..... Actually.... I do alot more than that..... lol.... Anyways..... Love them Sprayers! :thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

hey NEPS, let us know how you like that 395 FP. I was thinking about getting one or maybe the aircoat?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

RC Painting said:


> Hey NEPS, what kind of reel is that? I was thinking of something like that. How many feet of line?


Titan EZ Reel 100ft'er. I couldnt imagine not having it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I cant stand electric pumps. It seems every time I get one I get some clown that plug it in the higher voltage and fries it, then it 600 bucks a pop to fix the thing. 

I go with the Graco GH200, whats great about this pump is you can take the whole lower packing out on the field and replace it with an extra one bede bang your back in business with in a hour. with out damaging any parts. We all been there our packing go out but we just got two more rooms to spray and now your buying a sleeve and a rod, 900 bucks.

I just talk to a spee flo rep they have a new pump out that sprays paint and texture. I saw them demoing it. cool thing!:thumbup:


----------

